# Expecting a job offer and have loads of questions - any help much appreciated!



## Sparkysair (Jul 16, 2008)

Hi everyone, I have spent a bit of time looking through this forum and everyone seems so friendly and helpful so thanks for looking at my thread! 

I am coming out to Dubai in a couple of weeks for a final interview and 'meet the team' session before I get a final offer. I am a facilities manager and looking at a role to start fairly quickly. The package that has been mentioned so far is 30k AED per month inc housing and transport allowance, plus mobile phone allowance, fuel allowance, salik allowance, medical cover, annual return flight and a bonus.

I am a single 29 year old female with no kids but I do have 2 cats. I suppose I am looking for feedback on the package as above plus any advice you guys can offer on the move. As expats in Dubai yourselves, what do you wish someone had told you before you arrived? Have you moved cats over there? If so, how easy is it to find accommodation with pets in tow? Seriously, any feedback or advice is much appreciated! Thanks in advance


----------



## Sparkysair (Jul 16, 2008)

Another question! Ladies, any advice what to wear for an interview in 40+ degree heat?!


----------



## alli (Mar 6, 2008)

That is a great package, 360k in AED per year, I would say go for it. 


Do NOT spend over 100k on Rent per year though otherwise you may find yourself spending it all on rent and not saving much. You can get really nice 1br apartments for anything from 80- 100k. Note that you have to pay the ENTIRE YEAR'S RENT UPFRONT. So make sure you have 100k ready to go. You can get a bank loan for this, or your Employer may give you an interest free loan for the rent amount and salary sacrifice it each month. Its worth asking.

There are cats a plenty in Dubai, I cant imagine you having too much trouble. Keep them inside though.

Wear loose trousers and a full sleeved blouse for your interview.

Good luck!


----------



## Sparkysair (Jul 16, 2008)

Hi alli, thanks very much for the reply. I think the company will pay my year's rent in advance but I will check that out with them as I definitely don't have that sort of cash to play with!


----------

